# Can mice get hiccups?



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

One of my does has started to make some very strange noises when feeding, which sound suspiciously like hiccups. Is this possible?


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I guess it could be possible, but it may be some other underlying problem...maybe in digestion?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I had a rat get hiccups once. It is my understanding that any being with a diaphram can get them!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed, anything with a diaphragm can get hiccups. Is this a recurring thing?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

It started when she had her litter last week. It seems to occur mostly when she feeds during the day as I rarely hear the noise in the evening. I haven't changed her feed, so it can't be that, as she was getting the extra protein before the litter was born. Hiccups seems to be the most likely explanation - my guess is that she is very hungry because of the pinkies, so is rushing her food. Not a lot I can do to stop that.


----------

